# What to buy next?



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Just got in my first purchase, a 5x5 box of HUHC. They're fantastic. 

Plan on also buying a dress box of them to bury, and want to get one more box of something else as well. Just unsure of which to try... want something tasty of course, in the same general price range, but a little longer smoke.

Suggestions I've seen by searching similar would be HU Majestics, Partagas Shorty, Bolivar Corona Junior, RASCC, Vegueros Tapados, Partagas Mille Fleur, and also see a box of Cuaba Divinos on sale.

So, what say you? Missing any? Any logical direction from the HUHC?

I've also had a HDM Epi #2 which was just ok, and a Bolivar Royal which I liked but not as much as the HUHC


----------



## justncredibl3 (Jul 3, 2016)

cjmmm47 said:


> Just got in my first purchase, a 5x5 box of HUHC. They're fantastic.
> 
> Plan on also buying a dress box of them to bury, and want to get one more box of something else as well. Just unsure of which to try... want something tasty of course, in the same general price range, but a little longer smoke.
> 
> ...


Give the royal corona and hdm no 2 time to mature. I have to cabs of the hdm no 2 and it's worth it. I would pick up some ramon allones superiores and some QD 50 if you can. Also some PSD4 are great.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Of what you listed I would say the Party Short would be my first choice. 

I would also add the Por Larranaga Panetelas along with the Rafael Gonzalez Petit Corona or Perla if you're wanting to stay on the budget end of the things. These all smoke pretty good young.

some Perlas and Panetelas from a recent purchase.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Very good choices above, I would add San Cristobal El Principle to the list. Excellent smoke. Also Partagas Aristocrat, RyJ Regalias De Londres, Coronitas en cedro, MF, #2 or 3 or a 10 pack of RyJ Short Churchills. Goodluck and Merry Christmas. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I think while the Montecristo medio coronas are priced in that sub $120 range you should snap up a box of those. While they are the exact size of the HUHC these cigars last about 10 more minutes. Strange I know but these are both cigars that I routinely buy. I have to have bought and smoke 4-5 boxes of each of the past couple of years and I have another 6-7 HUHC and 4-5 MMC in the tupperdors. 

If you want a cigar that has been lauded in the 2018 year and is affordable buy the SuperPatagas. I plan on snagging a box or two of these. There was something I read saying these were rolled in the factory that usually is reserved for Cohiba cigars. El Laguito. Jack probably knows more about that. I guess they didn’t make many Siglo series in 2018, so they must have evened out the work load. 

These along with the P2, the beloved Lusitania were in the top ten list listed on another site. As were the Connie A’s but I’m still waiting around for my Connie As to mature. 

I don’t think you can go wrong with Boli Corona Juniors or Parti Shorts though, I agree with the PL suggestion. Protekk gifted me some of these to try out and I quite enjoyed them for their smoothness and ease of enjoyment. They are a marca that I wish I had sitting in the tupperdor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

cjmmm47 said:


> Suggestions I've seen by searching similar would be HU Majestics, Partagas Shorty, Bolivar Corona Junior, RASCC, Vegueros Tapados, Partagas Mille Fleur, and also see a box of Cuaba Divinos on sale.


Let's start with this: H.Upmann is advertised as a Light-Med brand. Personally, I'd say solid Medium, but with CC's the differences in body and strength are much closer than might be the case with NC's. So even the lightest CC's approach medium status in my book as compared to the spread of NC's, and the fullest CC's maybe rate med-full in the NC world IMO.

If you want to explore further in the marca that's gotten you started, then think about HU Coronas Major or Regalias for something in the same family that won't break the bank. The Majestics are fine too, but can be a little hit-n-miss, particularly when it comes to draw.

The minutos you mentioned, Partagas Short, BCJ, and RASCC, are all good picks, though only a bit longer lasting than the HUHC. Doesn't quite jibe with your stated goal, but you likely won't regret any of them. If you were less than enthusiastic about the BRC, then probably go with the RASCC first. All three are billed as Full, but I find Ramon Allones to lean more toward Medium or Med-Full, while there's little doubt the other two earn the right to be called Full. Also note the San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe - same minutos size in a bit lighter blend than the others.

Partagas Mille Fleurs are among my favorite budget cigars, though are made in such volume and in so many different factories that their consistency from one box to the next can vary quite a bit. Worth the risk to me, but I keep at least 4 boxes on-hand, so if one needs it I can give it more time.

Forget the Cuaba Divinos for now. Fine little cigar, but being a perfecto (pointy at both ends and only 4"x43) they are, if anything, actually a shorter duration smoke than HUHC.

From your list, that leaves the Vegueros Tapados. It tends to fly under the radar for most people, but it's one of my favorite daily smokes. Here you are talking a fairly substantial upgrade from the HUHC in duration at 4.7"x46. However, these are packed in 16's (tin/16 or 4x4's). So, the cost per cigar is a step up from most of the others mentioned, but the buy-in is in-line with, or below, the others. Billed as a Full blend, I'd categorize them more as a Med-Full and characterize the flavor profile as a cross between H.Upmann and Montecristo.

Don't overlook the possibilities from Romeo y Julieta either, with the Coronitas en Cedro and Regalias de Londres being my favorite budget stretchers from RyJ. Rafael Gonzalez Petit Corona and Sancho Panza Non-Plus are good picks in the Medium range PC's (though HSA says Light for Rafael Gonzalez, but I don't find that to be so). And then, of course, if you step up your budget a little there's the Montecristo No.4. Though they can be hit-n-miss, the Monte#4 is considered a benchmark. When you get hold of a really good one you'll know why.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Oh and that guy above me....well he knows his shit. I typed from the thread title. I was to lazy to read your post....lol....by the way any CC’s younger then 5 years will leave you wanting in my opinion. 

It’s a question we all have to answer for ourselves! I’m torn every damn day by this question!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Wow, talk about information overload lol Thank you to everyone so far for your responses! Definitely have some options out there, don't I?

@*curmudgeonista*, I think I'm going to give the Vegueros a shot. What do you think about the Por Larranaga Panetelas? Less than $3 a stick and seem to get pretty decent reviews even with being mixed filler?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

cjmmm47 said:


> Wow, talk about information overload lol Thank you to everyone so far for your responses! Definitely have some options out there, don't I?
> 
> @*curmudgeonista*, I think I'm going to give the Vegueros a shot. What do you think about the Por Larranaga Panetelas? Less than $3 a stick and seem to get pretty decent reviews even with being mixed filler?


A lot of people do love the PL Panetelas. Under $3 sounds great on the surface, but bear in mind that it's a pretty small cigar and it's short filler. So value-wise I think around $3 is about par and pretty well comparable to most any CC as far as what you get for your money goes.

If you're patient and wait for the right sale or promo code there are several good long filler cigars that can be had around the same price. Some examples I've picked up in fairly recent memory around $3-per are:

H.Upmann Regalias and Majestics
Hoyo de Monterrey Palmas Extra
Partagas Habaneros, Mille Fleurs, Petit Corona Especiales, and Super
Romeo y Julieta Belvederes, Coronitas en Cedro, Mille Fleurs, and Regalias de Londres
Rafael Gonzalez Perlas

I can't guarantee that you'd like every one of those better than the PLP, but I do think they all represent better values when you buy 'em right - content and size-wise. Know what I mean? You might not necessarily love driving a Chevy Malibu more than a Ford Focus, but if you can buy 'em for the same price the Malibu represents the better buy.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

You really can't go wrong with the Vegeuros. 
If you were gonna go for PL Panetelas and do the short filler thing, I'd suggest the Quintero Favorito. They can be had for 2.60 a piece right now and are a 4.5 x 50. 


Merry Christmas to all and to all a good light.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

If you enjoy the HUHC grab the Vegueros. 
Rafael Gonzalez Perlas and the Ramon Alones scc can be very hit or miss, especially the RA scc. A few great deals running at the moment. Merry Christmas 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> If you're patient and wait for the right sale or promo code there are several good long filler cigars that can be had around the same price. Some examples I've picked up in fairly recent memory around $3-per are:
> 
> H.Upmann Regalias and Majestics
> Hoyo de Monterrey Palmas Extra
> ...


A couple of great pick-ups for sure. 
I know the rules but it really is too bad we can't have a discount and promo shout out thread on CCs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks for all the help fellas.


Wound up going with the Vegueros and the HU Regalias. Now just have to wait through the long wait to get em haha


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cjmmm47 said:


> Just got in my first purchase, a 5x5 box of HUHC. They're fantastic.
> 
> Plan on also buying a dress box of them to bury, and want to get one more box of something else as well. Just unsure of which to try... want something tasty of course, in the same general price range, but a little longer smoke.
> 
> ...


_Buy em all its only money and you can never have too many cigars! :vs_cool:

_


----------

